# Just got called!!



## Johnson (7 Jan 2003)

Well I finally got the call this morning. At first i was told that the Infantry was full but then he said there was one spot open, so im in!

No specific dates were given but I was told that basic would start for me next month this time. I accepted into the RCR and was told that I‘d be stationed at either Petawawa or Gagetown upon successfull completion of Basic.

I have a question, will I recieve anything in the mail regarding the specifics of Basic Training and what not?

Thanks!!  :warstory:


----------



## Fusaki (7 Jan 2003)

they‘ll send you a package with a list of stuff to bring, as well as some other paperwork. you need to fill out your Will too!!


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jan 2003)

You should receive your Joining Instructions by mail or at your local CFRC.  If you don‘t get anything, call your recruitor and simply inquire about them.  Don‘t worry about your will and the like, they will take care of that when you get there.  Like any government organization, some paperwork can be long and tedious and may require some explanations.

Good luck in St-Jean on basic, and welcome to the CF!


----------



## Johnson (7 Jan 2003)

Just got informed that Basic Starts Feb 18th. Anyone else got the same one?


----------



## Drez (7 Jan 2003)

Just to know...when did you pass your physicals? 

Im wondering because Im passing mine on the 22nd of this month...and Im wondering how fast they process people. (calculating that the armed forces recruiting staff were on break during christmas).

They were actually very fast to sched. me the tests...I signed up on the 17th of december at like 1615 and they called up the next morning at 0815 to inform me of me test dates...   

Hey maybe we will match up there....since my tests are 2-3 weeks before feb. 18th maybe ill recieve the same boot date...so anyways...keep me posted plz.


----------



## Dacier (7 Jan 2003)

I‘m leaving Feb 9th and starting my BT on Feb 11th.  One month, can‘t wait.

I was originaly scheduled for March 11th, but was told today it got bumped up.


----------



## Johnson (7 Jan 2003)

I completed my file on December 9th. Though they didnt recieve it until 1 day before the Holiday break. So the actual process time was about 3 days.

If you complete your test and finish your file then maybe we will be at the same BT.

Best of luck!


----------



## Drez (7 Jan 2003)

And to you both too!

Lets see if I can get that date too!


----------



## Guzman (7 Jan 2003)

question to johnson:

did they tell you that you are going to RCR petewawa or gagetown befor or after you signed?


----------



## Johnson (7 Jan 2003)

They just said that I would be going to either Petawawa or Gagetown, they are not sure what one yet. I dont swear in till the 12th of Feb so maybe they will tell me then which one I will be going to.

To answer your question, they told me prior to signing.


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

Wow, you guys got in fast. I put a application in over 3 monthes ago and i have still not recieved a call. I have also left 3 messages at the Recruiting centre and they have not phoned me back. Now Im thinking about joining the British Army and becoming a paratrooper. There u can sign up for the parachute regiment right at enlistment(if u meet the standerds).That is one of the things i like about the British army more then the Canadian army. I think i remember reading on this forum that it could take up to 3 years  or even longer to get in the parachute course.  Can someone tell me why it takes so long to get in the course? And if your wondering im a Canadian citizen...Canadians are allowed to join the British Army because where in the commanwealth.


----------



## kurokaze (8 Jan 2003)

wow you‘re pretty lucky Johnson.  I completed
my tests/interviews on Dec 03, was deemed
suitable and competitive and still haven‘t recieved
a call.. the waiting is killing me...


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

Oh yea con grads johnson on your enlistment.I can‘t believe they have no more room in the Infantry.Did the recruitor serioulsy say that. I would have expected that then infantry would be one of the easyier trades to get into. Is there not a high turnover rate in the infantry?


----------



## Drez (8 Jan 2003)

A few things not to misunderstand....

There is plenty of room in the infantry, and more to come with the army restructuring. There is however a lack of place within the infantry course training school. Thats why people are waiting...to get in there. 

An advantage to have is to be bilingual. The school takes part english and part french on quotas so people that are bilingual like me can take one or the other language for the course, if you dont mind serving with ANY of the 3 main regiments that is. This can get you in faster especially when one language is full for 2-3 months at times.


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

Drez u misunderstood. I just got called from the recruiting center and they told me that there is no more room in the infantry.....so i can not go forwrad with my application....wtf is going on with the cf.....Oh well i guess ill try for the british army....


----------



## Andrew (8 Jan 2003)

Johnson...you will find out what regiment you will get into after your SQ course.  My SQ course is starting up next month and will find out after it is complete where I will be going.  

Sean I would seriously reconsider joining the British Army.  Yes they would take anyone in the commonwealth.  But you have no military experience so you could go all the way over there and don‘t like it for whatever reason if its not all you put it to be and get out.  That will end up costing ALOT of money PLUS that would be pretty embarracing coming home and telling everyone you failed.  
Stick to the CF and call that recruiting center every day.  Get on them!  They ALL knew my name and my voice and in the end.  And I sure hope that they were looking when they told me they were on the phone.  Just remember to Hurry then Wait  :blotto:  


Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:  

  :mg:          :dontpanic:  *recruiting center*

 Also you got to remember that there was like a 2 week Christmas break so recriuting centers and ottawa probably weren‘t working through that(although i maybe wrong)


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

I agree with u andrew i  really wanted to be in the canadian army but.....

I put a application in over 3 mothes ago and they never phones me. I left messages on the answering machine and they never phone me.I finally got a phone call becuase i got the number for the person that is directly invovled in the setting up of the test and left a massgae with them.. She told that the canadian army are not taken any more infantryman  applications and that i should reply about this time next year. 

ALso what u said about failing and everything wouldn‘t that be the same with the canadian army...or any army?


----------



## Drez (8 Jan 2003)

Ok I really dont understand this AT ALL. Either you misunderstood what she said or she was obviously missing something.

I applied for infantry on dec. 17th, and on the 18th my tests were booked and the officer told me to expect to be called to boot shortly after i pass my tests on jan 22nd (if successful and etc), for infantry training and stuff.....

And many other people are getting called up for boot within the next few weeks for infantry.

So im lost to what your saying....can anybody see something wrong here? Please feel free to help out.


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

Well Drez im not bs u at all.... this is the truth and anyway it might have to do with u being on the east coast or something..i don‘t know....all i know is that she cleary said that there is no infantry spots open...and she asked if i would like to do anything else


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

Also u applied on dec 17...........wtf i applied in october and just recieve a phone call today saying there is no infantry spots and u recive a call the next day


----------



## typhoon85 (8 Jan 2003)

do u see something wrong here?


----------



## Dacier (8 Jan 2003)

Let me jump in here.

I did all my testing in October 2002, and Novemeber 15th was told I would be leaving to St. Jean on March 9th.  

Was told on Jan 6th that I am now leaving on Feb 9th to St. Jean.

I‘m going infantry.


----------



## Drez (8 Jan 2003)

Yeah there is something wrong about all this. Im not sure what place you go or call. Look, Ill phone the recruiters up tomorrow morning and find out for you whats going on. Ill ask about infantry and stuff and let you know asap.


----------



## Scyllus (8 Jan 2003)

Hello all.  
I‘ll be in that Feb 18 course too Johnson.

I fly out of Calgary on the 16th


----------



## Johnson (8 Jan 2003)

Excellent man, Ill see you there!

What trade are you doing?

For Sean85 and Drez,

The guy I talked on the phone with said that the Infantry was not taking anymore people at the moment, but then he said that he talked them into accepting me. So maybe it takes some Persuading to get in, just keep inquiring about it and something good will happen.

Good Luck!


----------



## Drez (8 Jan 2003)

Well Im watching out for him more then me on this one...with everything Ive seen, they are hastily passing me through...he said mid feb. for boot for me....

So erm Im not sure....Ill see I guess but thx.


----------



## Scyllus (8 Jan 2003)

My trade will be infantry.
I was offered a job with the PPCLI.


----------



## Johnson (8 Jan 2003)

Thats weird, I thought PPCLI was full. Oh well, anyway i got into the RCR.


----------



## Andrew (9 Jan 2003)

You guys just got to get some patience.  They will get to.  It takes time.  (sure not as much as i‘m sure it used to)  I‘m one of those people who waited a year and a half to get in and I finally did.  When they call you they call you.  If you have to wait to get on a basic.  Who knows it might be good because there many be an SQ course starting RIGHT after basic that way and u can get on it rihgt after basic instead of having to wait for 2-3 months in holding troop.  

So my advice.  Be patient.  BUG the recruiting center.  And wait some more.  They will get you in.  And like someone else posted.  Infantry is full because they cannot train them as fast as they can go through.  But more than likely it will not take a year.  Just keep them on there toes


Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:


----------



## Drez (9 Jan 2003)

According to one of my friends working at the recruiters, make sure that you have sent or bring all the needed files and papers the day you pass the written exam. Things like the last 5 years residence addresses have to look good, concise and in full. 

She says that if any files are missing they simply put your name on hold, and really dont bother looking into it and calling up since they have tons of other apps. to process. Make sure you call up and ask if you are missing anything or if anything was wrongly given. 

****

While you are waiting for the written exam, it is good to process the rest of the stuff you need, so that when you go and pass the test, you have EVERYTHING ready to file in, like your physical test report, and the files they require (Social number, 5 years address thing, etc.) 

Doing this all ahead of time, will make sure your application is processed very quickly. Expect a call for interview and medicals very soon if you did all the above procedures right down to the letter.

Of course, school opening for the program you choose will determine how quickly you get in, but think of it this way. They will call and sched. a person who has everything 100% exact and complete, before they call the guy with 98%. So make sure everything is PERFECT!     

And for your information people, I was told that they are recruiting infantry at the moment. The only factor that offsets this is the places within the schools. They have to accomodate both english and french for the RCR, PPCLI and the 22nd(French). So if you have good english and french skills in writing AND reading you can file for any place that becomes available and not have to wait for a place to open in english only for example.

Hope this helps at all. 
Courtesy of the Recruiting Center in Montreal, 
Quebec. 

Thanks!       

OH! If anybody needs the list of ALL things needed when you go for your written test, to make sure things go as fast as they can, just ask Ill post em up!....


----------



## typhoon85 (9 Jan 2003)

K thnks for the help Drez.....

I recieved another phone call today and they said that my tests should be done in april because that is when they believe more infantry spot will open up......so hopefully ill be at basic this summer    

Maybe one reason that it takes longer for me is im in g12 and still finishing up my year... and drez and johnson are out of school and they can leave right away for training where as i will be leaving in late june or early july. SO they probally would get those peoples test done first since they can leave anytime

thnks again for the help


----------



## Scyllus (10 Jan 2003)

Just a note on the comments of patience.
I applied last Feb. so it can take some time
as everyone says just stay in contact with your file manager.


----------



## rolandstrong (14 Jan 2003)

Sean...I have been in process for 9 months with 39 brigade. Most of the delay is clerks at CFRC Vancouver were shipped out to help at other centres. They are rotating them. With PPCLI going to Afghanistan this year, LFWA has had to shelve recruiting to fund training shortfalls. That is why recruiters more eastward are able to process recruits faster. Until some budget issues are addressed, it will probably remain delayed here in the Lower Mainland.


----------



## shaun_bougie (3 Mar 2004)

Well I just wanted to share with everyone that I got a call this morning and I‘m in.  I was successful at the Military Police Assessment Centre and I am found suitable for the Military Police trade.  I will begin my training in late April or early May, provided I get the offer.  Still have to wait and see for that.  Thanks for the help from everyone on this forum as well as the DND forum.

Shaun


----------



## meni0n (3 Mar 2004)

Congrats Shaun. This have been a long wait but you stuck with it.


----------



## wongskc (3 Mar 2004)

Good news to hear!  I remember you first talking about this over on the DND forums.  Good luck in the training and have a blast!


----------



## venero (3 Mar 2004)

That‘s awsome! Congrats.


----------



## AndrewD83 (4 Mar 2004)

Thats good to hear Shaun.

Would you mind telling us what the assessment center consisted of?  Where was it?  How long was it?  What did they make you do?  Etc.

Any info would be great on such a sketchy and secret trade.


----------



## patrick666 (4 Mar 2004)

Congrats man. I am stuck waiting for my file to reopen so I my app will be awhile, argh. Good luck though!


----------



## shaun_bougie (4 Mar 2004)

Andrew,

We had to sign an oath saying that we wouldn‘t discuss what happens at MPAC so I won‘t get into the details about it.  It was held in  Halifax and there were two serials.  Each serial lasted 3 days.  Basically we were watched the whole time we were in Halifax.  Everything we did was monitored to be sure that they were getting an accurate assessment of the candidates.  Most of the reasoning behind the secrecy in the trade is because the way the exercises are laid out, you can‘t practice for them.  It has to be completely you or they‘ll know there‘s something that‘s not right.  Sorry I couldn‘t be of much help, but I don‘t want to jeopardize my situtation or ruin it for anyone else.  Thanks for the congrats everyone, now I just have to sit and wait for the offer.  Should be coming in soon.  Take care everyone.


----------



## AndrewD83 (5 Mar 2004)

Shaun

Completely understandalbe.  In fact I kind of predicted that before I even posted my question.  I had a buddy who was just accepted into Vancouver Police and he could not tell me much about the polygraph section, assessment part etc.

Good for you man.  I envy you.  I hope I am in your shoes very soon.  Best of luck to you in St.Jean as a MP.  Try to post your experiences as often as possible when your wearing the uniform!

Be proud... lots of other guys wish they where in your shoes right now


----------



## robbie__hogger (5 May 2004)

I got accepted today finally... I just want to wish everyone else luck in getting in... I am getting enrolled on the 30th of june and leaving on the 13th of July. Is anyone else leaving then???


----------



## rdschultz (5 May 2004)

trade?


----------



## rdschultz (5 May 2004)

also, congratulations.


----------



## Munner (5 May 2004)

Congrats man!


----------



## shaun_bougie (5 May 2004)

Congrats buddy!  It‘s an awesome feeling isn‘t it???


----------



## Barb (5 May 2004)

I also got accept today for Reg force RMS clerk. 
Basic starts on July 20th!! I‘ve been waiting for over a year so I am so excited tp finally get an offer!
Oh and congratulations Robertoalan!


----------



## RJG (5 May 2004)

I am getting sworn in May 14, got the offer today, can‘t wait loll, althoguh I guess I ahve no choice.


----------



## koach (5 May 2004)

There was a list that came out today so people should be getting phone calls over the next couple of days.  All of the offers that my office received are for courses starting in July.

I know that there are more offers coming but I just don‘t know when.


----------



## greymatter (5 May 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## soon to be infantry (6 May 2004)

THANKS KOACH.


----------



## robbie__hogger (6 May 2004)

regular force... Infantry.


----------



## Gota (6 May 2004)

Hi all,
      Congradulations and best of luck fellas.
I dunno if anyone here can help me but in another topic i request some help on Infantry Officer, I went to the recruitment centre and i wasnt too happy because i think the misinterpret what i asked. The main question is do I need a degree before i can become an Inf Officer. I am currently finishing up college and getting my diploma and i was wondering if i can apply with that. Any help would be much appreciate.


----------



## K. Ash (6 May 2004)

Congrats to all who just recently got the call. I got my call yesterday as well. I get sworn in  July 15 and I go to basic August 2. I‘m pretty excited, also kind of nervous, but it‘s in a good way so no worries...heh. 

Anyone else get the call for this time frame??


----------



## robbie__hogger (6 May 2004)

absent_element... what trade???


----------



## K. Ash (6 May 2004)

Naval communicator.


----------



## robbie__hogger (6 May 2004)

I see I see. I guess we won‘t be seeing eachother in basic anyway. Good luck with everything though


----------



## K. Ash (6 May 2004)

Same to you.


----------



## Benoit (27 May 2004)

Got my job offer for the 17th of augest, ppcli infantry...my whole process took only 3 months not to bad....anybody else getting in for this date?


----------



## cathtaylor (27 May 2004)

Good going Benoit I‘m still waiting for the security check then I‘m good to go!!!!


----------



## Baskin (27 May 2004)

im still waiting for my call, i just finished everything last thrus so hopefully they will call soon :S


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (27 May 2004)

Congrats Hopefully i get called soooon


----------



## dann0 (27 May 2004)

I got my offer today too, RCR infantry.  I‘ll see you on August 17th.  

PS:  Where and when are you being sworn in?


----------



## GrahamD (28 May 2004)

Congratulations Benoit, and Danno.

Good going getting through in 3 months too, that‘s really fast.


----------



## yot (28 May 2004)

lol I got my offer today too, Med A... but I will be in reserve... and sworn in on June 10.


----------



## Benoit (28 May 2004)

Sorry guys. Got a call back today they made a mistake im going to be a royal not a pat. I cant wait. Hey Danno me and you will be doing are battel school in meadford. Im getting sworn in down in newfoundland because im here with my dad, 21st of July. i will see you all in St.Jean. Royal canadian regiment sounds good to me


----------



## soon to be infantry (28 May 2004)

Awesome Benoit!!! good luck, see you there!


----------



## tomas (6 Jun 2004)

I got my call just the other day.. Aug 17th too. Sig op. though i dont know what reg yet.
 They didnt say. But ill be up in St Jean on the 17th of Aug. being sworn in in Toronto on the 4th of august.


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (6 Jun 2004)

For those of you that will be doing basic training on august 17th.  When did you send your application?

I sent mine at the begining of may and still did not hear frorm them.  The recruiter said it goes fast once they are done reviewing your application, so I wonder if I have a chance of doing Basic training at the same time as you guys if I do my writing exam before the end of June.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## rcr (7 Jun 2004)

Fogpatrol 1.0 said:
			
		

> For those of you that will be doing basic training on august 17th.   When did you send your application?
> 
> I sent mine at the begining of may and still did not hear frorm them.   The recruiter said it goes fast once they are done reviewing your application, so I wonder if I have a chance of doing Basic training at the same time as you guys if I do my writing exam before the end of June.
> 
> Thanks and good luck.



I put in my application September 2003.  I will be joining these fellows in August.  Every case is different though.  Good luck.


----------



## tomas (7 Jun 2004)

I believe I did my final testing in March of 2004 But I guess that Sig Op is a high priority. either that or I did very very well on my testing. 

Im not overly sure


----------



## jswift872 (7 Jun 2004)

lol i got done all my testing, every single thing on may 19 2004, and i called my recruiter today, and i am "stalled" in Borden, uh oh?????i hope that just means they couldn't believe how great i am, so they looked twice, lol :cam:


----------



## NTFH (7 Jun 2004)

paperwork in borden............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Baskin (7 Jun 2004)

Its taken 3.5 weeks already and my medical still isn't back.!!!!


----------



## kbowes (7 Jun 2004)

Baskin said:
			
		

> Its taken 3.5 weeks already and my medical still isn't back.!!!!



Mine has been there since mid-April...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cathtaylor (7 Jun 2004)

Mine was in Borden for 6 and a half weeks :boring:


----------



## Operivy (7 Jun 2004)

Good job man.


----------



## maritime_recruit (8 Jun 2004)

I just got the call a few days ago, i am just waiting to go and get sworn in a guess,
Anyone else going to the Comm Reserve in Shilo, Manitoba?


----------



## Shulaev (9 Jun 2004)

Awesome Benoit , I too await for my medical as its been 3.5 weeks and then the grueling clearance wait im told about 2 months , ouch . Anyways i hope I get in on the same date as you guys . By the way I asked for PPCLI /paracoy reg inf .


----------



## Pent (17 Jun 2004)

Got my call today. August 17.
Finally after waiting a year. but it was worth it.
Going crewmen


----------



## Baskin (17 Jun 2004)

a year.. ???


----------



## Pent (17 Jun 2004)

My trade closed the day after i applied.
Just bad luck i guess. i had to do all my testing again from waiting so long. Except my written test.
But my trade is open now and im on my way.     :tank:

Hurry up and wait


----------



## Pr0n (18 Jun 2004)

Tomas, youre lucky. I wait for sig/op until march 2004 to .

I dont get a call since... I have to wait and its long  

So i'm french.. i have to wait.

I wanttol ask to do the training in english.... but i suck in english hehe.......


----------



## pipstah (4 Aug 2004)

Woot! Today i just called by my recruiting center to tell me that i will prolly start my officer course at St-Jean september 13! They only need to get my medical files from Borden and an attestation that i've done my university wich is not a problem! Damn i'm so happy! I got accepted on my first trade choice wich was pilot so its pretty cool!!! ;D
So if anybody is going at St-Jean on officer course wich start the september 13 let me know. Bye!!


----------



## Sundborg (4 Aug 2004)

Congrats!  Welcome to the team.


----------



## rdschultz (4 Aug 2004)

I'll be there.  Whats your course serial?

Also, congratulations, especially on getting pilot.


----------



## pipstah (4 Aug 2004)

Lol, i were so excited that i didnt listen that... oh well i will have to ask her that again. I will be on a french course


----------



## rdschultz (4 Aug 2004)

Oh, ok.  It obviously won't be the same as mine.  Anyways, good luck.


----------



## pipstah (4 Aug 2004)

Thanks, wish you luck to you too!


----------



## cathtaylor (4 Aug 2004)

;DWay to go Pipstah congrads to you and I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 Aug 2004)

Congrats


----------



## belka (2 Sep 2004)

Today I was surprised with a job offer, just came out of the blue. I was starting to give-up hope and already handed in a College application. Anyways, I accepted Avionics Systems Tech (514). The recruiter told me that they hope to get me out to Basic on Oct 9, providing I have enough time to update my medical. As always, the wait was worth it.


----------



## hiv (2 Sep 2004)

jutes said:
			
		

> Today I was surprised with a job offer, just came out of the blue. I was starting to give-up hope and already handed in a College application. Anyways, I accepted Avionics Systems Tech (514). The recruiter told me that they hope to get me out to Basic on Oct 9, providing I have enough time to update my medical. As always, the wait was worth it.



Congratulations. I hear that's an excellent trade. Best of luck in your future in the CF.


----------



## Tickles (2 Sep 2004)

Good for you!
I was considering that trade myself. 
congratulations! see you around st jean


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (2 Sep 2004)

Hey man, congratulations on your job offer. Sounds like a interesting trade to get into. How long did you have to wait for the call once you were merit listed?


----------



## cathtaylor (3 Sep 2004)

congradulations Jutes!!!! The wait is worth it! I'm starting September 28th really looking forward to it! Took me a little over 7 months how long for you?? Guess that must have been a great surprise for you!

Catherine


----------



## Bograt (3 Sep 2004)

Heart filled congratulations.

Cheers,


----------



## belka (3 Sep 2004)

Ryan_Bohm said:
			
		

> Hey man, congratulations on your job offer. Sounds like a interesting trade to get into. How long did you have to wait for the call once you were merit listed?



Thanks guys,

I initially applied in June of 2003, but due to some medical problems, I didn't get it in until November of 2003. I'm not sure if I was Merit listed or not, they didn't tell me. I don't think I was since the number of applications to this specific trade was not that great. I probably only recived my offer now because I'm about to turn 19 and they didn't want to send me in too young. Worked out pretty well actually, earned an extra 10k while I was waiting. Well, I'm off to Kelowna on the 8th (My birthday - was not too pleased >) for my Updated Interview and Medical, still don't know If I'll make it to the 9th of Oct.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 Sep 2004)

Funny story about my call (around march 04).... I was on the way out the door to hand in a job application with Shoppers Drugmart... i got the call and I ripped up my application for shoppers. 

hehe

oh, and congrats.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Sep 2004)

Does this mean no more trash talk about the CF?


----------



## belka (3 Sep 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Does this mean no more trash talk about the CF?



For now.  

We'll see what I have got myself into.  ;D


----------



## mike62 (16 Sep 2004)

After 1yr since my application went in, battling my cholesterol level.(from 7 to 4 in 2mths)...battling the reserves administration issues(their red tape). Files lost,files found, after the ERC taking 4mths( info lost..redoing x3). I was on OJT last year for my trade,after working well,enough to have a carreer manager,MWO, WO, to make calls on my behalf,to expedite the process. After all that....To-day at 0925hrs.
I GOT THE CALL.............Feels better than winning the lottery........
     
                                                                                                              Cheers   Mike


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

Wow......some people do make it through the process...gives me hope.....

congrats


----------



## mike62 (16 Sep 2004)

Ty............It has been a long haul, alot of hurdles to overcome..and beat..but worth it.......Cheers   Mike..


----------



## meni0n (18 Oct 2004)

Well,
After waiting almost 8 months for my transfer I just got the call. I got offered to go in as a QL3 sigop pte to Petawawa with RCD. Does anyone know how big the sig troop is at RCD and what do they do?


----------



## mrosseker (14 Dec 2004)

Good news today! I got the call, my basic starts Feb 1st. (reg force Infantry)

This couldn't have happened at a better time, as my girlfriend was just informed yesterday (seriously) that she was going to have to move out to Victoria to take care of her grandparents for at least 5 or 6 months, and I was going to have to move back home because I wouldn't be able to afford rent. And since we aren't going to be able to see each other for a while, I might as well be making progress in the military, right?  
I definitely want to extend my thanks to everyone involved with this board, your advice has been much appreciated, and I'm sure will continue to be so.


----------



## JBP (14 Dec 2004)

Congratulations,

Enjoy it while you can! Remember to buy one of those disposible cameras for Basic and don't bring anything expensive - it'll prolly get broken or stolen! Also bring a sewing kit! A half decent one!

Good luck, train hard and listen to what they say closely and DO what you are told!!!

Joe
PS> Those are some of the most important things I've gained off this site about basic...


----------



## greener (14 Dec 2004)

Congrats, I start Jan 18th, I'll be starting week 3 by the time you get in, might see ya there.


----------



## Kevin_B (14 Dec 2004)

Congrats! I start on Jan 11 and can't wait!


----------



## lfejoel25 (16 Dec 2004)

Hey, thought i'd let everybody know, I just got an offer.  (which I accepted of course!)  ;D

Apparently, according to the Master Corporal that i spoke with, there was a selection commitee that sat yesterday, (December 15)
Which is cool, cuz the last time i was in there, I was told that the committee wouldn't sit until Jan 14th.
But I apparently have to redo my PT test, which sucks, it is only good for 6 months.  i thought it was a year, guess i was wrong..  I'm sure i'll do fine, but it's quite a bit of pressure really.

So for anybody who wants to know, here was my timeline.

April 2004, put in application
June  did aptitude and pt test
July did interview and medical, but was told i had to make payment arrangements on old debts, and get note from doctor.
October recruiting office received medical note
November  3, went back to recruiter with debt payment info (which i actually don't think was even needed)
November 15, medical approved, and merit listed
December 15, selection committee
December 16, accept offer, SIG OP

So what now?  I have to redo the PT test sometime before January 20th

January 20th is my swearing in date
February 2nd i'd start basic.

SO!!!

I might be seeing some of you in February!!!!


----------



## bdcasey916 (16 Dec 2004)

Good job!! Congrats bud, your time line was a lot shorter than some of us!  I have been waiting for a while now!


----------



## m_a_c (16 Dec 2004)

Congratulations lfejoel25, thats great news, and pretty quick...good luck on your PT Test.


----------



## greener (16 Dec 2004)

Congrats, see you there.


----------



## Meridian (16 Dec 2004)

Out of curiosity,.. why the dealy betw. July and Oct for a med note?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity,.. why the dealy betw. July and Oct for a med note?



Because they have a doctor that sits in Borden review all medicals.  I'm not just talking about Ontario's medicals, I mean all CFRC's across Canada.  The policy was at one point that the CFRC had to wait until the medical went, was reviewed, approved, AND the physical medical was returned to the CFRC so that the applicant could continue the process.  The process was dragged out needlessly.  I think though it has changed in that once the medical is approved in Borden, the CFRC can simply continue while waiting for the physical copy of the medical to come back.  But yeah...that's what takes the time.


----------



## Meridian (16 Dec 2004)

No, according to his timeline, it took from October to November to get an answer from Borden.

He said he handed in the note in oct... but was told in july he needed to get one....


----------



## lfejoel25 (16 Dec 2004)

Hey, first off, thanks for the congrats everybody, I appreciate it.

To answer the question about the medical, before the medical could be processed i had to get a form signed by my doctor regarding a childhood illness. But I had a credit problem, and when i had my interview, my understanding was that my app. wouldn't continue to be processed until i came up with some way to deal with the credit issue.  And since i thought i had to do that first, i figured that there was no rush on the medical document.  My plan was to actually bring the form back in when i came back in with my credit payment info.  Luckily though, my doc. sent the form back into the recruiting center instead of back to me which was the plan, or else it might be still getting processed.   Anyways, contrary to what i thought when i left the interview, my app. was being processed, and they were actually waiting on my med form.  After they got it though, it only took about 6 weeks to process.  If i had got that med form back to them right away, i would have probably got an offer  back in november.  but hey, one month more didn't hurt any.


----------



## Meridian (16 Dec 2004)

Gotcha, it was just pure curiosity


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 Dec 2004)

Ah, I see now...okay makes sense.


----------



## McAllister (16 Dec 2004)

Oh, man. Feelin lots of envy right now. Congrats, dudes. I'm trying to get in to basic for Reg Force Infantry as fast as possible. Feb. 1st would be a perfect time to start. All I've got done is the aptitude and fitness exam. They say January I'll probably be taking my interview and medical. I hope so.

Does anyone know roughly what the average wait might be from a good interview to BMQ?


----------



## mrosseker (16 Dec 2004)

I don't want to break the news to you, but you almost definitely wont be going to basic in Feb. My interview was in August of last year, and I placed highly in all of my testing. On the other hand, about 3 months of that was eaten up by my medical file going back and forth from Borden, regarding childhood asthma. If everything goes well for you, and everything comes off without a hitch, you could be in by April (but don't write this in stone). The paperwork takes a lot longer than you would think, as the recruiters are extremely overtaxed right now.

Tip for the interview; Don't lie. Know what bases you could be posted to, how much money you will make, what kinds of duties you will be performing, etc. Try to know as much as you can about your trade selections and the CF, as they don't want you to get in and turn around and complain that you aren't getting paid enough, that you didn't want to go to this base or that base, and so on. They want soldiers whose lives are in good order, who are good people, who are intelligent, and who know what they want to do and what they are getting themselves into.

Good Luck McAllister!


----------



## Freddie (17 Dec 2004)

BMQ Jan 18th Reg 031... See u in St Jean, guys.

Can't say how long _u_ will have to wait, but I put in my app. last Feb, did the CFAT & Physical a week later. Waited a few months for an interview and another for a Medical. 
Got the call about 10 month after I first filled out the forms.
Had to go for a second Fitness ("scores" are only valid for six months).
Best of Luck to u.


----------



## McAllister (17 Dec 2004)

mrosseker, Freddie, good tips, guys. Thanks.


----------



## mrosseker (18 Dec 2004)

You start basic on Feb 2nd? I start on the 1st. It sounds as though its probably the same course, so I'll see you there!


----------



## greener (18 Dec 2004)

The course starts on a Tuesday, the Monday before the course starts is used to get everyone on site and other stuff.


----------



## arctictern (18 Dec 2004)

lfejoel25, you applied for infantry I take it?


----------



## Freddie (19 Dec 2004)

MaC: Hang in there bud. It's just around the corner for u too...


----------



## lfejoel25 (20 Dec 2004)

uh........no....why?  do infantry guys all get thrown into basic together, and get pushed harder?  and if so, am i going to get put in with them? if so.....yay...

just kidding, no i applied for sigs.


----------



## Fruss (20 Dec 2004)

Hey, congrats man!!   I didn't get the "official" call yet, but I should begin BMQ Feb 2nd too!!   I'm going for LCIS Tech..

see you there!



> The course starts on a Tuesday, the Monday before the course starts is used to get everyone on site and other stuff.



Feb 1st is a Tuesday..  So I guess the course starts the 1st!!  Does it really matter??  We'll get our papers and we'll get there in time!!  That's what's important!!

Frank


----------



## Ghost (20 Dec 2004)

So much for the background check if people steal your stuff.


----------



## marshmanguy (13 Jan 2005)

I got the call (roughly 4 months in for those of you wondering how long it takes) but I missed my bloody swearing IN!  I called them wondering about my status and they called back the same night and left a message saying I should come down that night for my swearing in, but I was GONE!  I just got the message today (thursday).  For any people in the Queen's Own, do they have swearing in every wednesday?  Cuz if they do I can make the Jan 22nd SQ.


----------



## Ghost (13 Jan 2005)

LOL they call you the same day they want you to be sworn in?

I hope they give me some time to get my dry cleaning done or else I will be wearing track pants to the thing


----------



## Baloo (13 Jan 2005)

I assume you meant BMQ, on the 22nd. And yes, for the Reserves, they usually call one to two days before the swearing in, sometimes day of. Usually there are swearing in's each week, to make sure that they can squeeze the maximum amount of recruits through onto their courses. However, that is how it works here, I don't know the policy of the QOR.


----------



## marshmanguy (13 Jan 2005)

Actually it doesn't matter anymore cuz the Lt. just called me (20:30, no less, which is awesome) and I'm goin' in tomorow to get sworn in at 4 then BMQ starts at 7, talk about close.   Yes, I meant BMQ.   Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Skinny (16 May 2005)

Hey, 
I just got the call and im going to BMQ Aug 16!!! For 031 ;D 

Anyone with me?Its been a long 9 months  but i am off!

Skinny


----------



## Krazy-P (16 May 2005)

Congrats, im sure you will enjoy.lol


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 May 2005)

Congrats, do you know your regiment yet?


----------



## Pea (16 May 2005)

Congrats!! I hope to get into BMQ by fall.


----------



## Skinny (16 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Congrats, do you know your regiment yet?



They just said i was slated for RCR


----------



## 45506445210414924 (16 May 2005)

hmmm aug 16th eh, that might be the same time frame as me hehe, i also am going in as 031 rcr, hope to see you there buddy congrats :warstory:


----------



## Krazy-P (16 May 2005)

more royals, awesome.  i was in 2rcr for 5 years, was good times


----------



## canadianblue (16 May 2005)

I'm still in the process and hoping to get into BMQ by summer, all I have to do is my physical and interview and then thats it. 

PS: Not going royal, hopefully Patricia's here in Edmonton :warstory:

Good luck, and have fun on basic


----------



## spenco (17 May 2005)

Hey Skinny, looks like well be doing basic together.  I got the call today, I get sworn in on 4 August, leave for basic 13 August and basic starts on 16 August.  I'm infantry too except I was told I'd be going to the PPCLI.  I guess I'll see ya there Skinny.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (17 May 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Hey Skinny, looks like well be doing basic together.   I got the call today, I get sworn in on 4 August, leave for basic 13 August and basic starts on 16 August.   I'm infantry too except I was told I'd be going to the PPCLI.   I guess I'll see ya there Skinny.



Hey spenco I will be seeing you at the swearing in same as mine, same plane trip and basic date too. I'm going FCS tech but don't hold that against me .


----------



## spenco (17 May 2005)

Hey man thats great to hear, I guess I'll know two people who are going...


P.S.
Don't worry I won't hold that against you    ;D


----------



## Krazy-P (17 May 2005)

anyone else in edmonton, im moving from cold lake to edmonton in 2 weeks, cant wait. joinin the loyal edmonton regiment.


----------



## Skinny (17 May 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Hey Skinny, looks like well be doing basic together.  I got the call today, I get sworn in on 4 August, leave for basic 13 August and basic starts on 16 August.  I'm infantry too except I was told I'd be going to the PPCLI.  I guess I'll see ya there Skinny.




Where are you from? i wanted ppcli, but i guess since im from the east thats where i get to go.


----------



## Jordan411 (17 May 2005)

How jealous am I right now? 

very

Way to go guys


----------



## spenco (17 May 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> Where are you from? i wanted ppcli, but i guess since im from the east thats where i get to go.



I'm from Vancouver.   

Anyone else starting BMQ on 16 August? so far myself, Skinny and Copper_ and Nitz (but hes a frenchie ;D ) are all going on the same date, forgive me if I've missed anyone.

Edited because I can't speel.


----------



## INGm (19 May 2005)

Count me in boys, just got the call today; same basic recruit training date. Also, big thanks to Kincanucks for helping me through this long process of mine, I really appreciate for all you've done. ;D


----------



## Fideo (19 May 2005)

Congratulations Skinny and good luck. Im currently in the application process. Cheers!!! Head up bro.


----------



## canadianblue (20 May 2005)

Congrats to all that got the call. I can't wait till I can go, assuming nothing goes wrong with my tests.

Cheers


----------



## Lerick (20 May 2005)

im due for august 23 .....good luck to everyone


----------



## Hopkins (21 May 2005)

M suprised there making you start so late...M starting early july.


----------



## kincanucks (21 May 2005)

Pte Hopkins said:
			
		

> M suprised there making you start so late...M starting early july.



Are you talking about reserve training?


----------



## medicjade (21 May 2005)

Hey Guys! Female here.. and ready to go on July 5th ;D  Its going to be awesome! Congratulations to everyone and the best of luck on your courses :warstory:


----------



## bled12345 (27 May 2005)

lol I'm stoked for you guys =)   I got the call a couple of weeks ago, I head out august 14th to st. jean quebec for BMQ, I was told I got a job with PPCLI, but wether its in shailo or edmonton I wasn't told yet.

did you guys opt to take the bible oath? or the affermation? 


congrats to all of us!!! we should get some names and contacts so we have some people to talk to on our first day, since we have a few days until basic starts maybe we could go grab some beers or something lol.


----------



## bled12345 (27 May 2005)

heres my email and msn contact for anyone going to st. jean for bmq on august 16th

fuzzyfootimperatores@hotmail.com


----------



## canadianblue (28 May 2005)

I'm gonna be stopping by the CFRC this week and find out whats happening with my application. Hopefully I'll be able to see you there, I'm trying to go PPCLI as well.

Have fun and good luck


----------



## Jer1 (24 Aug 2005)

I finally got the call this afternoon. I got a job offer for reg. force infantry and I start my bmq on October 3rd. It was a great feeling to get a call from the recruiting office telling me they had a job offer for me. For anyone starting bmq on October 3rd, I hope to see you there.


----------



## Gouki (24 Aug 2005)

hey good job with that

hope you can run!


----------



## Est1977 (24 Aug 2005)

Congrats Jer1!
I got my offer today too, but I had to call to get mine. I start BMQ in Borden on Oct 3 as well, so I might just bump into you. It really is quite the relief to be offered something after waiting so long (I was merit listed on June 16, 2005, so it really isn't that long according to some posts on these boards!) I get the feeling a lot of the offers coming out of the Jul 18 selection board are filtering through the system and down to us recruits slowly but surely.


----------



## Sigop2004 (24 Aug 2005)

Congrats guys! Hope I get called sometime soon.


----------



## Bradboy (25 Aug 2005)

I as well got the call today and offered a job for 031 Infantry! Basic starts on October 3 in St. Jean. Hope to see all there.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (27 Aug 2005)

good for you do your job well  :fifty:


----------



## tig3r (27 Aug 2005)

congrats to those who were notified..i am still waiting


----------



## TheMachine (28 Aug 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Mojo Magnum (28 Aug 2005)

ah the bitter taste of jealousy.

Congratulations.   Go get'em.


----------



## jerrythunder (9 Sep 2005)

WELL! Finally after months of waiting, and after submitting my documents, i got the call last nite for an interview at my local armories!!!! wah im so excited now, i know that i still have to wait untill they get a group of 10 or more recruits but still i think it will fill up quick! oh man im so excited! UP THE GLENS!


----------



## wotan (9 Sep 2005)

Congratulations and good for you.  It can be a bit intimidating, reporting in for the first time, but in no time at all, you will find yourself doing and experiencing things you never even dreamt of.  Best of luck on all your upcoming courses.

  And remember, no matter how hard things may seem to get, your instructors are there to help you pass, but it is up to you to prove that you have what it takes.  Cheers.


----------



## Benoit (11 Sep 2005)

Good luck, and congratulation's.


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

I thought you got called with an offer, lol. Congrats, nevertheless


----------



## jerrythunder (12 Sep 2005)

thanks allot everyone! oh and by the way is anyone joining up soon?


----------



## Fry (12 Sep 2005)

A friggen huge load of us are going to bmq in october, woo!


----------



## badsector (12 Sep 2005)

I am still waiting for my call for interviews and all that.  I phoned last Friday and left a message but I have not got a phone call back yet.  I guess they are busy.  If I do get the call and don't crap out on any of the process, I might be able to start in November.


----------



## Fry (12 Sep 2005)

badsector said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for my call for interviews and all that.   I phoned last Friday and left a message but I have not got a phone call back yet.   I guess they are busy.   If I do get the call and don't crap out on any of the process, I might be able to start in November.



Umm, I highly doubt it. I'm not a recruiter, but if you don't even have your interview done yet, that'll take some time. Then after that's done, assuming you have everything else done and in good order, your file gets sent to Borden. Then, you have to wait to get selected. Even if you're selected, it takes about a month after until you get your call, give or take a week. Then, you get a date for BMQ.


----------



## badsector (12 Sep 2005)

Damn it.  That's no good.  They were the ones that told me that through, they told me to give them a ring by the 9th of september.  They also said if I didn't hear anything by tomorrow after leaving a message I have to phone a Sgt with the 48th Highlanders and he will get it moving for me.  Who knows, I can wait.  They did say there were still 15 spots open and that was on August 16th.


----------



## P-Free (12 Sep 2005)

Res, yes maybe by November. Totally different world from the reg force recruiting though...

P......


----------



## jerrythunder (12 Sep 2005)

Well badsector, i know exactally how u feel. ive been planning on joining since december of last year and i thought i could make it in to this past summer's course.... wrong! lol so i had to wait all summer, calling and asking when should i hand my stuff in, and when i finally do the recruiter isnt there and i have to wait and wait and wait for a freaking call! every second dreaming about that sweet uniform and the saluting and marching and oh baby the c7! i know exactally how u feel! my friend was the first person on our recruiter's list and she told him that they need 10 ppl minimum to send to ottawa for testing! so im hoping we get those 10 ppl soon! good luck!


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

Res? Thought it was reg force.


----------



## P-Free (13 Sep 2005)

His profile says 48th Highlanders as his unit, that is a reserve unit in Toronto..

P.....


----------



## Weiner (13 Sep 2005)

I called in yesterday to check on my application, they said it is in the pile or something, but I was going to be called within the month for an initial appointment for the aptitude test and medical, so I thought to myself, damn, how am I going to get ready for the fitness test within the next six weeks.  Long story short, got my call about an hour later, and have my appointment on monday, and hopefully at least two weeks after that and it'll be the fate determining fitness test.... 3 weeks to further prepare instead of 6  , oh well, I'm just stoked to be at this point.  

The moral of the story... If it's been a while, check in to see about your application, in my case, they for some reason they did not have my phone number in the system.


----------



## badsector (13 Sep 2005)

Weiner said:
			
		

> I called in yesterday to check on my application, they said it is in the pile or something, but I was going to be called within the month for an initial appointment for the aptitude test and medical, so I thought to myself, darn, how am I going to get ready for the fitness test within the next six weeks.   Long story short, got my call about an hour later, and have my appointment on monday, and hopefully at least two weeks after that and it'll be the fate determining fitness test.... 3 weeks to further prepare instead of 6   , oh well, I'm just stoked to be at this point.
> 
> The moral of the story... If it's been a while, check in to see about your application, in my case, they for some reason they did not have my phone number in the system.




Well, I just got a hold of the person in charge of the applications and all that stuff, and he said mine was also in a pile but said he would enter it into the system and get my apptitude appointment before the end of the week.  I guess you need to ask them to get the ball rolling sometimes.


----------



## jerrythunder (13 Sep 2005)

yeah well ugh some times the ball rolls and rolls and rolls for the entire summer untill u finally get that damn call! and u feel so good!


----------



## badsector (13 Sep 2005)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> yeah well ugh some times the ball rolls and rolls and rolls for the entire summer untill u finally get that darn call! and u feel so good!



Well the recruiter with the 48th told me to give him a call if I didn't hear anything by now (weird in the middle of me posting this I got a call from a recruiter from the 48th saying I can start at the end of the month if I don't screw up on anything.)  Coincidences' are weird.  Give them a call and see what is going on with your app.


----------



## badsector (14 Sep 2005)

Well as I said before in the thread I got a hold of the application guy.  He said I would get a call for the CFAT by the end of the week.  My question is, if it happends that I do not get the call do I phone him again?  I was told by the recruiter for the 48th to keep hounding him if I don't get the call.  I just hope this does not piss him off and my application goes missing "yes....missing" and I don't get a call.  I am worried because I was told I could start BMQ as soon as at the end of this month! (I damn well hope so).


----------



## jerrythunder (15 Sep 2005)

oh man badsector u re not alone! i think allota people out there (especially who are still in highschool) who are really pumped up about joining up and pissing off the recruiter by constantly asking and asking WHEN CAN I FREAKING JOIN UP!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## civvy3840 (17 Sep 2005)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> thanks allot everyone! oh and by the way is anyone joining up soon?



As soon as I turn 16!! 8 months!


----------



## Bradboy (17 Sep 2005)

badsector said:
			
		

> Well as I said before in the thread I got a hold of the application guy.   He said I would get a call for the CFAT by the end of the week.   My question is, if it happends that I do not get the call do I phone him again?   I was told by the recruiter for the 48th to keep hounding him if I don't get the call.   I just hope this does not piss him off and my application goes missing "yes....missing" and I don't get a call.   I am worried because I was told I could start BMQ as soon as at the end of this month! (I darn well hope so).



  Hate to break it to yah bro, but if you haven't even done your CFAT yet there's probably no way you will be attending a BMQ at the end of this month. The recruiter may have meant that you will be eligible for BMQ by the end of this month. The medical alone takes at least a couple of weeks to be sent to Borden, processed, and sent back to your recruiting center. I hate to be there bearer of bad news but just don't get too excited about going to BMQ at the end of this month. It is highly unlikely. Good luck on your tests. Cheers.


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to yah bro, but if you haven't even done your CFAT yet there's probably no way you will be attending a BMQ at the end of this month. The recruiter may have meant that you will be eligible for BMQ by the end of this month. The medical alone takes at least a couple of weeks to be sent to Borden, processed, and sent back to your recruiting center. I hate to be there bearer of bad news but just don't get too excited about going to BMQ at the end of this month. It is highly unlikely. Good luck on your tests. Cheers.



Congratulations so far. I have to agree with Bradboy. The possibility MIGHT be there, but I highly doubt it. Time is just part of the process. Many are gungho like yourself (I'm one of them), but I had to wait my turn as well. All things take time, just don't waste time between those things and your process will go a lot faster!


----------



## civvy3840 (17 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> The medical alone takes at least a couple of weeks to be sent to Borden, processed, and sent back to your recruiting center.



I live like 45 minutes from borden and the closest recruiting center is in Barrie (The city CFB Borden is in) do you think it would go faster for me?


----------



## nuge (26 Aug 2006)

I finally got my call!!!! I have BMQ in Meaford starting September 11. It was worth the wait and  can finally stop working in Fort McMurray.


----------



## armyrules (26 Aug 2006)

Congrats nuge will see you in Meaford... 2 weeks yahhh wooo :cheers:


----------



## Kate723 (26 Aug 2006)

Congrats and good luck on your course!


----------



## Calvin1509 (26 Oct 2006)

Great news! I just got the call a couple of nights ago and I was accepted to the position of Lieutenant with the Reserves. I had the officer board interview on Thursday the 16th and it went well. No questions that were too hard, very pesonable guys. I will be serving with 1st Hussars out of Sarnia, Ontario! I believe that my officer training begins in mid-November. Other than that, I have no clue of what to expect. Anyone with any insights, feel free to respond. Anyway, I'm pretty excited. Good things happening.


----------



## Trinity (26 Oct 2006)

I'm sorry   

you made LT?

or 2LT?

Unless you have prior military experience you're a second lieutenant, not lieutenant.

Simple mistake to make.  Huge difference in qualification though.


----------



## exsemjingo (26 Oct 2006)

You never know...
But congratulations Calvin1509.  A 2nd Lieutenant position is better than no position at all.


----------



## Calvin1509 (26 Oct 2006)

Yeah 2LT. That's what I meant to say.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (18 Jan 2007)

So I got the call today, I dropped off my ROTP papers less than a week ago and I have already heard back from them! Im heading out to do my CFAT, Medical & Interview on the 29th of January 07'. Im really very excited I have been waiting a long time to do this. As primary MOC I put Infantry (1), Armoured (2) and Artillery (3). Im really looking forward to it all. And I know the search function here on army.ca is always there to help me out . Thanks alot everyone here, information, support etc... Army.ca has been a big help.
Dave


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jan 2007)

ROTP as in RMC?

Max


----------



## Cpl.Banks (18 Jan 2007)

Correct, although my first choice is ROTP hence why I said ROTP instead of RMC, but ill defiantly take RMC  ;D. Thanks for the correction.
Dave


----------



## Meridian (18 Jan 2007)

C/Wo.Banks said:
			
		

> Correct, although my first choice is ROTP hence why I said ROTP instead of RMC, but ill defiantly take RMC  ;D. Thanks for the correction.
> Dave



Perhaps you are a bit confused...

When you enroll under ROTP, you can either be ROTP (RMC  Junior - Prep Year), ROTP (RMC Sr) or ROTP Civilian University.  All three "education methods" are ROTP.

Course you can also go to RMC under UTPNCM, and some other more specific plans that wouldn't apply to johnny-civilian.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks, I was under the impression that ROTP was reserved entirely for civilian university. Sorry for the confusion.
Dave


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jan 2007)

_I was under the impression that ROTP was reserved entirely for civilian university._

Perhaps a little more research on your part is in order before you go in for your interview.  A strong knowledge of the entry program, the CF and the occupations you are interested in will go a long way in helping you get selected.  Good luck.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (18 Jan 2007)

Thank you, like I said in my first post ill be using the search function allot more for a few days  .
Dave


----------



## 11jumpsteveo (20 Jan 2007)

this is my first post so i will give some back ground... i applied to the CF almost 3 years ago and i did a few drugs in highschool so an Lt. told me to come back in 3 years, and while i was waiting (being punished for being a dumbass) to go out and make myself desireable to the Canadian Forces so i went to college and took Police Foundations, I'm an avid marathon runner one on my favor it ones was the Marine Corp Marathon in Washington DC i know i should have did a Canadian Forces marathon and i plan to, i want to do the 100km marathon in the Yukon like a true Canadian Solider. I also have my civi skydiving course and i love that, not to mention various student leadership positions around college. when i went in to the CFRC over the Christmas break they told me my aptitude test was good to go, asked me if I've changed since grade 12 and i said yes because its true. I went on to tell them what I've been doing to make my self an asset to the CF like the Lt. told me to and they told me I'd be a valued asset now. i told them i would be done my 3 years on Feb 1 (11 days from now its been a long time coming) and they told me to come back on that day and bring in all my paper work and I'd have my boots in a couple weeks ... after reading all the posts on here does a couple weeks seem a little to soon, or will it be more like a month or so? oh yes i forgot to say my trade goal is Infantry or Armoured... any thoughts? let me know


----------



## ThatsLife (21 Jan 2007)

It all depends on the circumstances. But let's just say you have nothing wrong with you medically, your aptitude is good and your interview goes smoothly, then yes, it could take a couple of weeks. I applied just before the Christmas holidays and I'm already being sent to basic next Saturday.

Oh ,and for the sake of my eyes; paragraph.


----------



## Meridian (21 Jan 2007)

You already did the CFAT, ahead of submitting paperwork, and the 3 year deadline?  "Aptitude test good to go"...


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jan 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> You already did the CFAT, ahead of submitting paperwork, and the 3 year deadline?  "Aptitude test good to go"...



Jesus wept.  He would have done the CFAT when he last applied because that is what you do before the drug questionnaire.


----------



## dawson (21 Jan 2007)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> It all depends on the circumstances. But let's just say you have nothing wrong with you medically, your aptitude is good and your interview goes smoothly, then yes, it could take a couple of weeks. I applied just before the Christmas holidays and I'm already being sent to basic next Saturday.
> 
> Oh ,and for the sake of my eyes; paragraph.




ill see ya there bud ;D  :cheers:


----------



## 11jumpsteveo (21 Jan 2007)

thanks for the input guys i cant wait to finally go, i guess in the mean time i will continue with my private security job i mean watch TV and wonder what to eat next lol ... if anyone else has done security they know what I'm talking about. see you all in the Forces  :warstory: oh ya, i did do the aptitude test 3 years ago and i guess they are good for a long time i was happy about that because its just one less hurdle I'm going to have to go through in the coming weeks


----------



## ThatsLife (21 Jan 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Meridian (21 Jan 2007)

kincanucks -

Whats the timeout on CFATs? I am re-enrolling, and was already enrolled in the same trade before (unqual), so obviously I met the CFAT requirements.. .have they changed?  (This was just under 5 yrs ago).  CFRC said to redo it... I don't really care, but if he did his 3 years ago...


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jan 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> kincanucks -
> 
> Whats the timeout on CFATs? I am re-enrolling, and was already enrolled in the same trade before (unqual), so obviously I met the CFAT requirements.. .have they changed?  (This was just under 5 yrs ago).  CFRC said to redo it... I don't really care, but if he did his 3 years ago...



If anyone has done the CFAT since 1997 then it is good however, you are going through Montreal and they are always _different_ than everyone else so good luck.


----------



## Meridian (22 Jan 2007)

Lol. (Uneasy laugh).   Maybe I should have driven back to Ottawa to apply....

I dropped off my App today and the Sgt (a different one) mentioned that my CFAT would probably still be good; but that they would have to check. (I'm applying for the same trade, so..)


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (23 Jan 2007)

i have too just got the call to sworn in on thursday, i'm in the reserves and was just wondering if I am able to parade with the regiment.  or do I have to wait after i  done BMQ ?


   And do I get my kit at BMQ or do I get it after I sworn in ?


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

Homer - it's all been discussed before.... do a search like everyone else
PS - congrats on getting the call


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (23 Jan 2007)

can't find anything.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> can't find anything.



BS


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (23 Jan 2007)

try paste   do I get my kit at BMQ or do I get it after I sworn in

and see if you can find anything.


----------



## ThatsLife (23 Jan 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> try paste   do I get my kit at BMQ or do I get it after I sworn in
> 
> and see if you can find anything.



Try and paste "Joining Instructions"


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (23 Jan 2007)

got some thing.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

I think some Unit will have to open up a ID 10T file soon.


----------



## Meridian (23 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think some Unit will have to open up a ID 10T file soon.



I was about to wonder why it took a year and a half to get into a reserve unit....  but not anymore.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (23 Feb 2007)

Just have a quick question ...

I have completed my CFAT, Medical and Interview. I was given a form to take to my Eye doc to verify my prescription. I returned that the following day. I got a call on Tuesday from Recruiting stating my file had left for Ottawa the previous day. 

Am I to expect a phone call from recruiting or will I receive something in the mail from Ottawa? I was told everything is good with my Medical *my eye doc said Im reading at 1 line above 20/20 vision with corrected lenses* so I'm wondering why my file had to leave Halifax. I'm anxious to get started and it seems like my phone will never ring regarding my call. 

Thanks in advance

S.Bradbury


----------



## Keebler (23 Feb 2007)

Your medical file still has to get the OK from Ottawa, if yours is as straight forward as you say it should not take to long...or at least that was the impression i got when i spoke to the WO about my own file. My medical was sent in this week as well, just waiting now!!  You will get a call from the recruiting office when they are ready to offer you a position or advise you of anything else once the medical is OK'd by Ottawa.


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2007)

Keebler.... the Medical OK comes out of Borden - not Ottawa


----------



## Keebler (25 Feb 2007)

oops i stand correct, i am sure i was told ottawa, but so much information, i could have gotten it wrong!!


----------



## kincanucks (25 Feb 2007)

Actually the CFRG Medical personnel are in Ottawa now.


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2007)

Doh!   Kincanucks, you guys are trying to confuse me, aren't you?


----------



## ronnychoi (27 Feb 2007)

Yes, the medical office is in Ottawa now. I just got my medical rejection letter from there. My medical officer said it was because of my drug use and violent history in high school. I was told by her to write a sorry letter to the MD in Ottawa which I did. She said that if I try and make amends and say I haven't done drugs in over 3 years (which I haven't), I can get in possibly. One of the kids in my neighborhood just got into infantry after a 3 YEAR WAIT!! He had to wait because he said he took mushrooms a few months earlier.

What do you guys think of this letter and pronunciation?

0000000000000
0000000000000000000
00000000000000000

February 22, 2007

PERSONAL

Dear Captain 0000000,

Thank you for reviewing the medical documents that were provided to you along with my application. The documents you received indeed indicate that I had been diagnosed with recurrent substance induced psychotic disorder in 2004. These symptoms only occur with consistent use of substances. I have not taken any sort of these substances for over 3 years now. Dr.Hirst has not seen me since mid-2004; the documents you received are old and obsolete. I feel that I am more than capable of completing any task in the Canadian Forces.

The common enrolment medical standards must ensure that all recruits are fit for training. This is true in my case as I have trained rigorously and abstained from substance use to exceed physical and mental standards. As for the medication, I would not need any type of it because I am not prescribed for it. Ultimately, medication, physician follow-up or laboratory services are a non-issue with me.

The only limitation of my abilities would be those set forth by the Canadian Forces. I truly believe that I can perform well in extremely hostile circumstances and environments with tough and vigorous training. In no way shape or form would I jeopardize the safety or well-being of the men and women that would be serving along side this recruit.

Please take the opportunity to further consider my application. If you have any questions, you may contact me directly on my cell phone which is 000-000-0000, indirectly at 000-000-0000.

Sincerely,



00000000000000
Recruit.


----------



## rosco (27 Feb 2007)

Don't be silly. And dont recoil at the rathe of this site.
Drugs and the forces don't mix.
It you don't like it don't apply.
If your clean, join up and run the race, if not piss off.
Simple enough eh!


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2007)

FWIW, 
1.   you say that Dr Hirst has not seen you since 2004... would sound 100 times better for him to say that he has examined you and that you are no longer the same person... really.  For you to say that the good Dr has not seen you only means that he hasn't seen you, not that you haven't dabbled.

2.  you say that you were rejected because of your violent behavior - but you do not address this issue at all.

3.  "as for the medication"   what medication? I thought you said you were off of it

time to break out the pencil and work on the letter again IMHO

Good luck


----------



## ammon (27 Feb 2007)

I know this is a little off topic from the current conversation but.....I'm very pleased that I just got called! Joining up with the infantry reserves this summer! I was told I would be swearing in sometime around mid-april. This is exciting!


----------



## JBP (7 Mar 2007)

I was just called this morning by CFRC Hamiton!

I've been accepted through a Component Transfer from Infantry Reserve to Reg Force Sig Op, date of employment March 30th 2007! Report to CFB Kingston March 31st! Straight to trade training folks! Can't ask for anymore then that....

Anyone else starting in Kingston anytime soon for Sigs?

 >


----------



## pylon (7 Mar 2007)

Great news, Joe.

I've followed your process on here for some time and it is true, good things come to those who wait.

Congratulations and best of luck!



kc


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2007)

Congrats!! Best of luck with the rest of the journey!


----------



## mysteriousmind (7 Mar 2007)

Congratz

Hope you will have the time of your life...for all the waiting you have been doing  good luck


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2007)

(woulda been better if you had gone Sapper but...) congratulations!

Chimo!


----------



## rounder199 (8 Mar 2007)

I got the call yesterday for Pilot, starting April 15th in St. Jean!


1 year, 3 months since my application and being the last of my group to get called after passing Nav/Pilot in Trenton in August was tough (they are in basic now).  But the call DID come through when I wasn't expecting. So be patient everyone who has their files for selection.

Well, I accepted of course and will see whoever got into basic the 15th.


----------



## Brett (8 Mar 2007)

i enrolled with the RHLI in early january...recruiting officer told me i'd get a call back within the next two weeks..I waited a month + untill I finally went down to the Recruiting Center and talked to them personally and ask what was taking so long for the call...well they booked me in that day [the monday that just passed] for my cfat, med, and interview to commence on today..I had my cfat, but didnt qualify...the guy never told me my mark, but he said that i was off math by like 1 or 2 questions...i was actually so upset, and still am..

i really want to go to BT this summer..I honestly dont want to stay in my city..its so...uhh i dont even know how to describe it..i graduate this year too, so if i dont get in to the army for BT by the summer, then chances are i will go back to school for a semester..Anything BUT school...ahh, im going to now review math because i am not good at it at all..


----------



## NavyGirl280 (10 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am still waiting for my call from recruiting. At the same time, I havent received a letter from Ottawa either. That's for the best I assume. I was told to wait til the end of March and if I heard nothing, to call recruiting back. The anticipation is killing me.

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was making out. To those who finally got their call, Congrats! and to those of you who are still waiting, hang in there!

S.Bradbury


----------



## Brett (11 Mar 2007)

The motions are always the worst...You'll get that call, sooner then you think.


----------



## saki (24 Apr 2007)

I think its different from area to area. but i submitted my application about a little over a week ago and i just called in today to ask them about the status of my application and they basically booked me in for the end of the week. I honestly think a little initiative can do ya alot of good. I honestly dont think they would have called anytime soon. so yeah just call em up be nice and try to make em squeeze u in. good luck.


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

I'm just waiting on my background check. Once that's done, CFRC Kitchener will fire my file back to 11th Field, where I'll hopefully get started pretty quick. I'm real eager to get started with my training. Too much sitting around for me at the moment. The anticipation's killing me!


----------



## Brett (24 Apr 2007)

Sake that happened to me as well. I submitted my forms in early January and did not recieve a phone call at all. I actually went down in person a month later and they too booked me for the end of that week. You're totally right, initiative pays off. It also looks good on yourself, too.

Transmundane - I know how you feel. I'm waiting for a package, a phonecall, an email, anything to let me know what the next stage is for my recruitment. I think I might go down there like I did previously and ask them.

:]


----------



## stealthylizard (24 Apr 2007)

I think a large part of it depends on which province you are in, and the distance from the recruiting center.  It seems, by the way I understood it, in BC, they will travel around the province to do the CFAT, and interview, not sure about the medical portion, since there are so many communities that are a far travel to Vancouver.  In that case, I can understand some of the wait, especially if they want to get it all done in one shot, for example having your VFS, and prior forms in front of them during the interview, instead of having a person return, or having them come back at a later time to complete some unfinished business.  Congrats to all of you that have been accepted the past while, and am holding my breath for my call.


----------



## Canadian2cool (24 Apr 2007)

yay i just got called for me to start bmq on June 17th, I'm going in for infantry. Is anyone here going for that time?


----------



## mysteriousmind (24 Apr 2007)

Gratz man


----------



## Brett (25 Apr 2007)

If all goes well for me, I don't start until June 28.


----------



## bigvander (17 Oct 2008)

i finally got the call for bmq....i get sworn in on oct 23 in vancouver and leave on the 25.  I am a bit worried because i have been harvesting 14 hrs a day for 2 months and am a bit out of shape but i look forward to the challenge.  Is there anyone one else heading out to st jean....I think the actual bmq start date is the 27 of october


----------



## dothedr3w (17 Oct 2008)

i got the exact same call today


----------



## jlepine87 (7 Oct 2009)

Woot! I received a call, unfortunetly went to my voicemail at home but said there was a job offering waiting for me!  I called back and left a message and got the Corporals voicemail.. Lol I dont want to play phone tag but I'm almost there! =]


----------



## Jkimmel (7 Oct 2009)

Congratulations man! I'm still in the waiting for my medical that should be just fine, stage.


----------



## AndyRad (7 Oct 2009)

JK, seems were in the same boat


----------



## jlepine87 (7 Oct 2009)

Alright so heres the scoop, maybe I will see someone else there from the forums.  I swear in on November 10th in Hamilton and leave from Toronto, Pearson Airport, on November 21st to start my BMQ on the 23rd.  I'm so stoked about it, can't wait.

Anyone else have any similar dates?


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (8 Oct 2009)

Hey Congrats man! ;D, i just gotta quick question for ya. when did you get everything finished? (your apptitude test, medical and your interveiw) im just wondering because i am currently waititng for the call myself. but i just wanted a reference for how long it will take for me. i completed everything on the same day in Calgary AB on Sept 9/09 and the lady that i had my interview with said if everything goes right i should be go to go by some time in November. THANKZ!

Dave


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2009)

DaveyOldNavy said:
			
		

> Hey Congrats man! ;D, i just gotta quick question for ya. when did you get everything finished? (your apptitude test, medical and your interveiw) im just wondering because i am currently waititng for the call myself. but i just wanted a reference for how long it will take for me.



Every application is different.  Everyone's timing is different.

Read this.


----------



## jlepine87 (8 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe is right...  I finished the CFAT/Medical/Interview all on September 21st.  You will probably hear back soon enough.  Maybe you should give the recruiting center a call and ask to speak to your file manager, just dont be a pest lol.  I was just about to do that, decided to wait one more day, then I got the call =]


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (8 Oct 2009)

uhhh hey just wanted to say......GOT THE CALL!!! this morning! ;D WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (8 Oct 2009)

Hey everyone! just wanted to say I GOT THE CALL THIS MORNING AND I ACCEPTED! I get sworn in on NOV 17Th, and i leave for St Jean on NOV 21st! Words can't express how happy i am right now. Also I'm just wondering is there anyone else out there who starts BMQ on the 23rd? Anyway let me just say for those of you who are currently waiting for the call just BE PATIENT! it Will come and when you do receive that call its a feeling that is indescribable..so good luck to y'all! and i might see you sometime! *YAY*

Dave


----------



## Neolithium (8 Oct 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (8 Oct 2009)

thank you! ;D ;D


----------



## happybikers (8 Oct 2009)

Hi just wanted to know what are your trade? (jlepine87,DaveyOldNavy)

where did you apply?

thanks


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (8 Oct 2009)

happybikers said:
			
		

> Hi just wanted to know what are your trade? (jlepine87,DaveyOldNavy)
> 
> where did you apply?
> 
> thanks



hey happybikers, im in the army and with the artillery full time, i applied in Calgary AB and i live in central portion on alberta, it took only 4 weeks for them to call me since i had completed everything. so good luck to you!


----------



## jlepine87 (8 Oct 2009)

happybikers, I applied for Marine Electrician online back in August.  From there I had to go to the Hamilton recruiting center (from Niagara falls area) to finish everything else.  What do you plan on applying for and where are you located?


----------



## jlepine87 (8 Oct 2009)

OH and how rude of me... Congrats DaveyOldNavy, when do you head out to BMQ?


----------



## happybikers (8 Oct 2009)

Went to final step yesterday( interview).Just waiting to be merit listed. I apply for armour. The captain said i am supposed to do my BMQ at the end of november. I apply at Montreal. 

From now I just cross my fingers!!!

How long do you wait for contacting your crfc after your final recruiting step? (to know what is going on with your file)

Thanks

*** Sorry for my english,speak french


----------



## jlepine87 (8 Oct 2009)

I didn't contact my recruiting office, they phoned me back exactly two weeks after i did my interview.  When I had my interview, I asked what happens next, the reply I got was this: "Don't contact us, we'll contact you."  If you don't hear anything two weeks, give the recruiting center a call and ask to speak with your file manager.

Lol, I don't mind the english.  I worked for Hewlett Packard for 4 and a half years and dealt with people form all over the world; I've probably heard every accent there is.


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (9 Oct 2009)

DUDE! YOU USED TO WORK FOR HP???  

thats awesome! im an A+ certified geek squad technician myself acutally lol and yea to answer your earlier question im in artillery and i get fly out to st jean on the 21st of november and my course starts the 23rd of november...when do you start? if you dont mind me asking lol


----------



## jlepine87 (9 Oct 2009)

Same, fly out on the 21st and start the 23rd.  Sweet deal =] I'm stoked and can't wait...


----------



## FiZZiKaL (21 Oct 2009)

Well this thread is old but I thought i would share my good news as well.. My swearing in is on the 27th of this month and my basic training starts the 9th of November. They said they were going to send me a package in the mail but i have not recieved it yet its been more then 2 weeks or so. maybe they will fill me in and give it to me when i go to swear in? What do you guys think? Btw i'm going to be an lcis tech.


----------

